# The Expense Tracker 2.0 Celebrates its One-Year Anniversary



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

The *Expense Tracker 2.0* is marking the one-year anniversary of its launch. Since launching in December 2012, it has positively contributed to the society as a saving, budgeting and personal financing app. In just one year, the Expense Tracker 2.0 has *exceeded 120,000 downloads and reached top rankings globally, won several awards as well.*

Along with the celebration, Expense Tracker 2.0 introduced *an extremely new theme upgrade bundled with new features to its Apple community. The app has enhanced its features & UI to make its user's saving experience more interesting *with the iOS7 optimization. In addition, there will be a 40% price reduction on all in app purchases on 29th December 2013 to reward their valued customers.

Get Expense Tracker 2.0 to your iPad/iPhone/iPod: 
https://itunes.apple.com/app/expense...581877887?mt=8
Get Expense Tracker 2.0 to your Android Phone & Tablet: 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...expensetracker
Get Expense Tracker 2.0 to you Kindle fire HD: 
Amazon.com: Expense Tracker 2.0 - Financial Assistant - Saving - Budgeting - Spending - Personal Financing: Appstore for Android


----------

